# Game 4: Dallas Mavericks @ Philadelphia 76ers



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

@









*The Particulars*
Date: Wednesday Nov 9, 2005
Time: 6:00 PM CT
TV: FSNSW/CSN

*Projected Lineups*












































































> Depth is an issue for the first opponent on the road trip, the Philadelphia 76ers. With Samuel Dalembert out with a quad strain Philly is starting Mavs summer free agent target Steven Hunter at the 5 surrounded by an Allen Iverson-Kyle Korver-Andre Iguodala-Chris Webber quartet. The problem is the bench. John Salmons is really the only reserve new coach Maurice Cheeks is playing extended minutes. The trio of Lee Nailon, James Thomas and Kevin Ollie has appeared in every game but their time on the floor has been quite limited. The Sixers have not played since a Saturday win over Indiana so perhaps the depth, or lack thereof, may not hurt them too much tomorrow. That happened to be the 76ers first win in four games and they shot lights out - as in 55-percent! The biggest area of concern for Philly is a sieve-like defense that has permitted an average of 111 points a game with opponents shooting 50.5% from the floor. OUCH!!!!!


Excerpt- Followill Report 

76ers Forum Game Thread


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Dallas should win this game comfortably, because Philly's defense has been pretty bad. Webber and Iverson are doing their things right now, but overall Philly still doesn't have that deadly of an offense.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thats great this should be another win. 3-1 I hope.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

cannot believe that. at all.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Here's what I have to say about this game:

(1) Dirk Nowitzki, Devin Harris, Jerry Stackhouse.....all injured. It's pretty damn hard to win a game with that much firepower missing from your lineup all at the same time when Josh is having an off game.

(2) If Dirk's injury isn't minor I will be very, very sad.

(3) Avery's substitution at the center spot boggled my mind. Dampier was dominating everyone down low in this game. He was taking it to the rim, scoring, hitting foul shots, active on the defensive end with steals and deflections, blocking shots.....everything. Yet he gets only 20 minutes in the game and is sitting on the bench in the fourth when we REALLY needed all the things he had been doing. I'm absolutely boggled by Avery....

(4) Diop continues to be an electrified shot blocking machine. 4 blocks in 11 minutes. That's just crazy.

(5) We have over half of our offense out with injuries and we still put up a good fight against a team with two all stars. There are other teams out there (cough cough) that lose one player and the entire team ends up looking like a girl's high school junior varsity team. I am definitely not one to make excuses for a team playing poorly or losing (check my posts), but this loss really wasn't that bad all things considered.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

I think josh howard still played great for not finding his shot yet. he does other things nescessary to win.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What happened to Harris?


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> What happened to Harris?



ankle sprain


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I really hope these injuries are minor. It will be really hard to win without Dirk.


----------

